# Chicadees and nuthatches



## Terry D (Feb 19, 2017)

Two birds frequently mistaken for one another.

The black-capped chicadee:



   

A white-breasted nuthatch:


----------



## The Fantastical (Feb 20, 2017)

Sweety-pies!


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 3, 2017)

Fabulous....


----------

